# Kubota L3710 Hydraulics have quit working.



## Akronfarmboy (Aug 21, 2020)

I was bushhogging with the tractor and it overheated simultaneously the 3point hitch and the front end loader hydraulics quit working. I shut the tractor down to let it cool down. After letting it cool down and cleaning the radiator screen and the radiator, I started the tractor back up and the hydraulics still won’t do anything. Does anyone have any ideas or knowledge of what might be going on causing the hydraulics not to work? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Akronfarmboy, welcome to the tractor forum,

Your hydraulic pump must have lost prime. Crack open the pressure output line on the pump and crank the engine to see if you can get it to pump.


----------



## Akronfarmboy (Aug 21, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Akronfarmboy, welcome to the tractor forum,
> 
> Your hydraulic pump must have lost prime. Crack open the pressure output line on the pump and crank the engine to see if you can get it to pump.





BigT said:


> Howdy Akronfarmboy, welcome to the tractor forum,
> 
> Your hydraulic pump must have lost prime. Crack open the pressure output line on the pump and crank the engine to see if you can get it to pump.


Thank you Big T, I will try that when I get back to the farm! I appreciate you responding to my problem and I’ll let you know how it turns out!


----------

